

LinkedIn forbids members with 250 followers to self-quit (screen shots)  - jasonmcalacanis
http://launch.is/blog/linkedin-forbids-members-with-250-connections-to-self-close.html

======
staunch
It could easily be a technical issue. Maybe they don't handle account
deletions asynchronously so if you tried to delete a big account it would
timeout and fail.

 _"Never attribute to malice that which is adequately explained by
stupidity."_

